# Who else is looking forward the next 411/211 update?



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

im getting jelous cause 622 has gotten 2 updates after 211/411 updates, who else is eager to get a update to fix numerous problems  I can't wait! And, what are you looking forward to getting fixed?

My list.

1. Lip Sync
2. Bottom tears. Court TV (on the right there are tears.)


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

1. Lose of picture, which requires reboot. 
2. lip Sync.
3. Length of time required to reboot, find sat, and download guide. 
4. Picture off center.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the release of the ViP222.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

We can only hope it is more bug free than the 211. I am on my 3rd after an initial 411. I do get tired of reseting the reciver. I have had my local guy out and two from Dish to make sure signals are correct. Still, there is the black screen of death, lip sinc problems. I am ready to have my Dish 6000 reactivated. It was very stable.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Whats the 222?


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, we're due some fixes. Biggest problem has been the OTA HD video freezing upand pixelating terribly bad. It takes re-booting to solve it. I'm hooking up a new a/v receiver this weekend, so I'll see if I have the sound sync problems.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Up to 4 problems now:

Audio sync on some HD channels
Loss of audio and motorboating
Loss of video
Call display


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

I am not sure if this is the issue I have or related to 211...but channel change takes over 3 to 4 seconds. I have a 57 and 47 inch RPTV.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Whats the 222?


The 222 is the dual tuner version of the 211/411. Basically it is a 622 sans DVR.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Also, fixing the off button on the screen saver. Whatever that was called!


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

notice new problems.

1. Black Screen Of Death , Today. Had To Reboot.
2. Channel coming in and out, (black 1 second then back to regular) (flicker)
3. Guide going to wrong channels pressing down and up, (happened like 3 times now)


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

God another update for 811, wheres our turn?


----------

